# the naughty tortie,!!!!!!!!!!



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes allways up to something, then tries to hide,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha she is oo cute.. can tell she's going to be a right little madam lol


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

she is lovely. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you both, she is asleep at the moment, probably dreaming what naughty things to do when she wakes,.......:biggrin:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats her calling in life Collie..we wouldn't have em any other way either:lol:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww she is lovely collie  butter wouldnt melt as they say *


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

She is just fabulous. A real stunner.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

She maybe naughty but she is adorable


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

for me in an animals the eyes are the most gourgeous part and ur cats eyes are awesome :001_tt1:
Wow, she is absolutely beautiful all over :thumbup:


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice pic's ...


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww she is lovely collie  x


----------

